# PLease First time build (ok for myself)...first post as wel...



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been putting together rigs for other peole for a few months now. Finally decided to spawn my own new monster now that my old one's done its time....
and i kinda noticed that its a lot easier to put together stuff than making decisions on what to put in....

i kinda made my spec list and waiting for the green from u guys and i am off...

So heres da list:-

*Case*
Antec Nine Hundred - Gaming Case with 200mm Top Fan - No PSU-

*CPU*
Intel Core 2 Quad-Core Q6600 G0 SLACR, 95W, S775, 2.40 GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 8MB Cache

*mobo*
Abit AW9D-Max WiFi i975X, S775, PCI-E (x16), DDR2 667/800, SATA II, SATA RAID, ATX
http://scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=535319
*Hdd*
500 GB Seagate ST3500320AS Barracuda 7200.11, SATA II, 7200 rpm, 32MB Cache, 8.5 ms

*PSU*
550W Xclio Greatpower Modular SLi U-Quiet 14cm Fan 87%+ Efficiency ATX2.2Trio+12v EPS 4SATA 6x PCI-E
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=375884

*RAM*
4GB (2x2GB) Corsair TwinX XMS2, DDR2 PC2-6400 (800), 240 Pins, Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 5-5-5-18

*Gfx*
Inno3D 8800GT 512MB 256bit GDDR3 Dual DVI HDTVOut PCI-E

*OPd*
LiteON DH-20A1S-18C Black 20x DVD±R, 8x DVD±DL, DVD+RW x8 / -RW x 6, DVD-RAM x12, SATA
Heisei Black Floppy Disk +Int Combo All in 1 Card Reader Fits 3.5" Bay USB2

*OS*
Vista Home Premium

*MOnitor*
Samsung SM2032BW 20"TFT Monitor Widescreen 1680x1050 3000:1 300cd/m2 2ms VGA/DVI-D

goin to use it mostly for gaming and will start running product design progs once i start UNi in september....

PLease could someone tell me if my mobo is OK...cuz no one i know uses an abit.and i dont know wether i should be using the 8800gts or 8800gts....
and my psu is dat too much juice in there??? 

Thanx guys
will keep u posted


----------



## francis511 (Jan 7, 2008)

I`d certainly agree with the cpu. For the price , they`re really great


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, welcome to TPU!

Abit is a generally good company as I understand (haven't used any of their products though), I haven't heard of them skimping on quality or anything like that.

The PSU, it defiantly won't be too much juice.  Always good to have some extra in case you want to upgrade and so on, and anyways you'll be pulling a good 300+ watts at load.  The only thing is idk the brand and I couldn't find the 12v ratings.  

Gfx, I think you mean 8800 gt or 8800 gts.  If you were to get the gts, make sure it is the g90 version which offers much better performance and less power consumption.  However, the 8800 gt is very good and many places and people say the gts (g90) is not worth the extra money.  It all depends on you, if you want more graphics power, go for the gts, but if you don't have the money, the gt is a very good graphics card anyways.

Edit:  Found the 12 v ratings on the psu, it'll defiantly be enough to power it, but too much power, no defiantly not.


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

*Diff mobo*

think i should get a different motherboard.....
any better ideas???
not going for the asus extremes as a few m8s had trouble with them.
I dint c anytin wrong when i checked but still gud to be on the safe side rite..
yeah and i am going to use everyone's fav fan for my Cpu
the artic7 pro 
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=340995
any suggestions???
and ny suggestions on making my list any better
think i can arrange da funding if needed


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 7, 2008)

sounds good, i am running a evga mobo, and haven't had many problems at all, im using a Zalman 9700. 

Ive never heard anything about that PSU before, make sure its reliable, and i would go with a single 12volt rail over a multi rail. IMO


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 7, 2008)

I would really start looking at P35 / X38 motherboards. I thought I should leave a good reason ....Think this way the ABIT you want was not built to run Quads...it was adapted to do so. Whare the P35's and X38's had the Quads in sight when they were designed!


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 7, 2008)

What OS will you be choosing - 32 or 64 bit.  4GB RAM may be better served using the 64 bit but driver support may not be as abundant.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I would really start looking at P35 / X38 motherboards. I thought I should leave a good reason ....Think this way the ABIT you want was not built to run Quads...it was adapted to do so. Whare the P35's and X38's had the Quads in sight when they were designed!



I agree also!


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

*64*



Dia01 said:


> What OS will you be choosing - 32 or 64 bit.  4GB RAM may be better served using the 64 bit but driver support may not be as abundant.



yeah i forgot to mention it 64 bit

think the 32 bit edition doesnt support 4 gb ram or the system wouldnt boot up unless with inly 2 gigs...or somthing like that


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 7, 2008)

Radkid said:


> yeah i forgot to mention it 64 bit
> 
> think the 32 bit edition doesnt support 4 gb ram or the system wouldnt boot up unless with inly 2 gigs...or somthing like that



It will boot up but it will only recognize 3-3.5GB of ram

I recommend changing the motherboard. Get a Gigabyte DQ6 or an Asus P5K


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

i will thanks
how about one of those n-vidia sli extremes??


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Prod...ilterMaxPrice=&FilterCategories=263&OrderBy=1

Start with that list of mobos at least...those are the P35 mobos available from your site!


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Prod...ilterMaxPrice=&FilterCategories=263&OrderBy=1
> 
> Start with that list of mobos at least...those are the P35 mobos available from your site!


i dint even think of that 
thanks dude


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

has any one got any opinions about a better case
i chose the antec 900 cuz i think i can mod it a bit after a while.neon lites and stuff and i really like side windows and better options for this value??


----------



## xu^ (Jan 7, 2008)

just to say the last 4 motherboards ive owned have all been Abit and tbh ive been very happy with each and every 1 of them ,no problems at all with them ,unlike Asus ,know many ppl have no end of trouble with Asus.

if u was to pick an Abit i think ud be happy with your choice ,they are usually quality boards and most tend to overclock very well.
Abit are usually my 1st choice when looking for a new board these days.


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

*motherboard dec hard to make up my mind*

Abit iX38 Quad-GT, iX38 Express, S 775, PCI-E 2.0 (x16), DDR2 1066/667/800, SATA II, SATA RAID, ATX
what about this one its an abit and its X38
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=701626
or should i just go with the asus maximus extreme????
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=669219


----------



## Radkid (Jan 7, 2008)

Abit IP35 Pro heard its very good for overclocking especially with the Q6600 go slacr cpu
i think abit is investing a lot core 2 tech.........
most reviews say abit gives better performance than asus even fo core2's......
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=605522
here is da link for the mobo
suggestions please
thnx


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to TPU,

I can say that Q6600 are by far the most popular intel Q-Core more or less core out there I sell about 10 per day @ my small buisness I work at, and we only carry about 30+ at a time we even have special ordered them before because we run out to fast !!!!

Either way i suggest Windows XP 64 Bit Professional 2003, Vista 64 bit is newer and "better" yet from what I've heared and read about Windows XP 64-bit is alot better with Q cores than anything else,

I'd also say your going to want a 600-700 watt PSU just to be on the safe side and make sure it'sw 80+% effiecent varified !


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 7, 2008)

Going on what PyroX1040 said, I have a 800Watt PSU for my system, and case wise i could fit my Q6600, and EVGA 8800GT KO in my Cooler Master RC-690. If you do read up about that case, unlike some reviews the Hard Rive bays fit tightly when you have hard drives in them.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 7, 2008)

Dude why spend so much money on a board? If you want ABit just get this one:  	Abit IP35-E, iP35 Express, S 775, PCI-E (x16), DDR2 667/800, SATA II, ATX  It got excellent reviews from everybody, it overclocks well and it's only 60 quid on that site...


----------



## BullGod (Jan 7, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Going on what PyroX1040 said, I have a 800Watt PSU for my system, and case wise i could fit my Q6600, and EVGA 8800GT KO in my Cooler Master RC-690. If you do read up about that case, unlike some reviews the Hard Rive bays fit tightly when you have hard drives in them.



Oh and 800W is overkill imo. You can run 2x8800GTX in SLI with that kind of power. Just get a decent 600W psu and you shall be fine...


----------



## Radkid (Jan 8, 2008)

*ordering my cpu*

i am going to order my cpu today or tommorow cuz i am hearing rumors of intel holding stock.....
but i am kinda sure of it so its ok....


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 8, 2008)

Radkid said:


> think i should get a different motherboard.....
> any better ideas???
> not going for the asus extremes as a few m8s had trouble with them.
> I dint c anytin wrong when i checked but still gud to be on the safe side rite..
> ...



For a 975 chipset the Intel d975xbx2 pwns. Or wait for the p45 board. In my opinion DDR-3 is a waste (for now). It's expencive and gains are minimal. I've been abusing my d975xbx2 non-stop for a year now. Stable and cool. I have the e6600@3.5ghz on air running 24/7. I tested all the flagship 975 and 967 boards from MSI, ASUS, Abit, and Intel and this one pwnd them in speed AND overclocking. Go figure for an Intel board right? It's a crossfire board in 8x8 mode though. I'm waiting for the reviews of the p45 and crossfireX and see how it holds up. When available I'll nab a q6600 and x45 for myself.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 8, 2008)

Lower latency ram man.
And maybe go for pc8500 instead.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Oh and 800W is overkill imo. You can run 2x8800GTX in SLI with that kind of power. Just get a decent 600W psu and you shall be fine...



I was thinking of doing that.

as for intel's stock i heard the same thing somewhere.


----------



## Radkid (Jan 8, 2008)

ok guess what I found a list of motherboards which are compatible with the kentsfield technology(quad core)
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2848&p=1


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2008)

the evga 680i board works, just get a A1 T1 or D00 revision, i can't remember but the first set of 680i's weren't as compatable, i have gottem mine to boot into windows at 3.6 Ghz but heat was an issue, osm im waiting for Aftermarket parts for my nb and sb chips.


----------



## Radkid (Jan 14, 2008)

*sli or crossfire*

sorry i dint reply earlier (exams....)

i was wondering wether i should stick with crossfire or use sli.....

and still wondering 8800 gts or gtx????(in terms of value for money)

do u guys think my setup is going to cram my antec 900 up???

i really like windows on my case and i am thinking of getting the thermaltake armour or if i have to the cm stacker 830

but i'd stick to the antec nless i really had too
i wont be upgrading this system other than for adding neon and led fans and stuff so tell me guys what do u think....????

cpu cooler issues again i like the scythe ninja and samurai but i dont think i want to add all that stress on my cpu cuz the thingy weighs around 1kg.....


----------



## Radkid (Feb 3, 2008)

*sorry guys*

ok it was my fault i just dint plug the small 4-pin power cable for the floppy drive


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 4, 2008)

Radkid said:


> ok it was my fault i just dint plug the small 4-pin power cable for the floppy drive



how's your build coming along?


----------



## Radkid (Feb 7, 2008)

i finished the build
will pos details and pics l8r
i also painted the inside hammered black........


----------

